# πολυγωνομετρικό σημείο = polygonometric point



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2008)

Από υπόμνημα τοπογραφικού. Χωρίς συγκείμενο, εννοείται. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς πώς το λέμε;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Από εδώ, βλέπω οτι το polygonometric network = πολυγωνομετρικό Δίκτυο, άρα μάλλον _polygonometric point_.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Υπάρχει και το datum.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2008)

Το datum δεν είναι γενικός όρος που περιγράφει όλα τα σημεία που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη χάραξη του τοπογραφικού;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 29, 2008)

Από εδώ, βλέπω οτι datum = γεωδαιτικό σύστημα αναφοράς.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Το datum δεν είναι γενικός όρος που περιγράφει όλα τα σημεία που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη χάραξη του τοπογραφικού;



Ναι, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα αυτό να εννοεί με πολυγωνομετρικό σημείο. Υπόψιν όμως ότι δεν βάζω το χέρι μου και στη φωτιά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 29, 2008)

Μιλάμε για υπόμνημα χάρτη που περιέχει και διάφορα άλλα σημεία, όπως το τριγωνομετρικό. Δε νομίζω να υπάρχει άλλο νόημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 29, 2008)

ΟΚ, το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω. Αυτό που λέει η Έλσα νομίζω πως είναι το καλύτερο και ακριβέστερο.


----------

